# vfd forward/reverse switch



## Great white hunter (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a teco JNEV 202 H1 vfd and I want to add a forward/off/reverse switch. I was wondering if anyone knows how to connect the switch. I know what pots to use on the vfd but do not know how to wire to the switch. Does anyone have a wire diagram? The book shows a picture but it does not go into detail. Also should I buy a 3 or 6 prong switch? Thank you Jason.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 5, 2014)

Check out the F06 "External Control Operation Mode" (it's on page 28 of my version of the manual).   You have lots of options but... 

My guess is you will be using F06=002 with momentary switches for Run/Stop and a sustained switch for Forward/Reverse 

Run = Normally Open (Single Pole - Momentary N.O.)
Stop = Normally Closed (Single Pole - Momentary N.C.)
Forward Reverse = (Single Pole Toggle)


----------



## rdhem2 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ask your supplier for a single pole double throw toggle switch with a center off.

All connections are made to the upper control terminal strip.  Low voltage wiring.

Wire terminal #8 (com) to the center terminal on the switch.

Wire one outside terminal of the switch to terminal #4 (S1).  *RUN/FORWARD*

Wire the remaining terminal to #5 (S2). * RUN/REVERSE
*
Have fun and pile up the _*SWARF!*_


----------



## melsdad (Feb 6, 2014)

I am searching for this same information for my Hitachi WJ200 VFD.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't used a Hitachi but it appears to have similar options.   

See section 4-31 for 3 wire control (Start / Stop buttons and a forward/reverse switch) (see my post above)

See section 4-16 for Forward Run / Stop - Reverse Run / Stop using two switches or a single pole double throw center off (not my favorite idea)

Hitachi Manual:
http://www.hitachi-america.us/supportingdocs/forbus/inverters/Support/WJ200_Instruction_NT325X.pdf


----------



## rdhem2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. melsdad:

I used to be a melsdad too until she married and moved out!
Congratulations on the Hitachi drive.  Very good, solid unit, with lots of options.  You would be amazed how many other brands are Hitachi just carrying another label.  Great piece.

Wire your drive as I explained above only use P24 as the common feed to the center switch position.  Then one lead to #1 for forward and another for reverse connected to #2 on the intelligent control terminal strip.

There must be a hundred ways to accomplish what you want but this is by far the simplest and least costly other than just using the keypad on the unit if it has one.  Personally I do not care for the keypad use as the little bubble buttons do not seem to fair well when constantly poked with greasy oily fingers and inadvertent jabs from sharp objects.  But then, that is just me.

HTH, now get her hooked up and pile up the _*SWARF!

*_​Forgot:  Really great avatar.  Do you shoot a swamper by any chance?


----------



## hvontres (Feb 7, 2014)

melsdad said:


> I am searching for this same information for my Hitachi WJ200 VFD.



Here are the parameters I changed on my drive. I am using a 3 wire setup with a jog switch:


```
A002     Run command source                          Set value        01:(Control terminal)       Default valu    02:(Run key on keypad, o               
   
C001     Input [1]  function                          Set value        06:(JG:Jogging)             Default value    00:(FW:FORWARD Run/Stop)  
C002     Input [2] function                          Set value        20:(STA:Start (3-wire in    Default value    01:(RV:Reverse Run/Stop)  
C005     Input [5] function                          Set value        21:(STP:Stop (3-wire int    Default value    09:(2CH:2-stage Accelera  
C006     Input [6] function                          Set value        22:(F/R:FWD, REV (3-wire    Default value    18:(RS:Reset Inverter)
```







I also attached my settings file that I use with my bridgeport 2Hp motor. Hope this helps


----------



## melsdad (Feb 7, 2014)

rdhem2 and hvontres, Thank you very much for the information you gave that is extremely helpful!!!


rdhem2 thanks about the avatar. 

I don't have any swamped barrel rifles yet. I have a long rifle with a 13/16 .50 cal. straight barrel, and I am building a rifle from a blank that is .750 straight .40 cal.


----------



## mjhenks (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for posting your inputs Henry.


----------

